# Article about Mr T @ ARGC



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2143934/The-25m-IVF-doctor-Clinics-profits-fuel-criticism-human-life-industry.html

Well,

7 years and 5 failed attempts before I went to ARGC. Now extremely fortunate to be expecting a baby girl in about 5 weeks.

Worth every single penny of the money we spent. Hate the ignorant comments from 'Joe Public'. Just walk one mile in my shoes before you judge me.

Mt T rocks and he is my real life miracle maker!!

Dee

/links


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

totaly agree with you Irish Dee. He changed our lives (twice!!) and is so human and geuinely friendly with it.

it is a daily mail artical after all!

buis


----------



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

I was so angry about this article (and DM's general IVF/ICSI bashing of late). What was worse was some of the narrow-minded comments on the DM site.....got so mad I posted my own comment giving them what for! Who cares if the guy is rich. He runs a successful business, so what. Oh and he makes people's dreams come true. I'm considering calling my baby "T-Man"


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mind if I jump in?? Although I have never been treated by dr T I had to put a comment! Some people are small minded and have no clue!! 

Good for him for being able to make so many lives come true! I tell you if I could afford to o to ARGC we would be! 

Xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Blimey, honestly ladies, it's the Daily Mail. They court controversy and their readership (if the comments on their articles are anything to go by) is made up of ill informed misogynists. I wouldn't waste your time or energy on them. 

As for Mr T and the ARGC; yes, the article makes a point; he does make a lot of money. He charges a lot - certainly a lot more than the £2.5k seems to suggest you might pay. But he works damn hard for it. What's the difference between him and, say, Bill Gates, Mark Zuckerberg or any other successful businessman? I don't get this "put down" attitude that seems to prevail against anyone who works hard and are successful. Can't they just be happy that he makes dreams comes true?  

C~x


----------



## julieD (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello.

Did anyone see this in the Evening Standard. I saw this article on the ARGC website about Mr T but I can't find it anywhere else. 

http://www.argc.co.uk/newscentre.html

/links


----------

